# CPC seeking coder position in Charlottesville, VA area



## bettinadodd (Jun 30, 2010)

*RN, CPC seeking coder position in Augusta County, VA area*

Bettina H. Dodd
                                                                                 31 Dales Road
                                                                              Crimora, VA 24431
                                                              (H): (540)932-3604     (C): (434) 960-0074
doddbh@gmail.com

                                                                          PROFESSIONAL OBJECTIVE

Experienced geriatric nurse seeking employment where I can use my skills in assessment, documentation, organization, leadership, and medical coding.

                                                                       SUMMARY OF QUALIFICATIONS

*  Certified professional coder
*  Licensed registered nurse
*  Certified instructor of Nursing Assistant and Medication Aide courses
*  Experienced and successful in obtaining prior authorizations necessary for billing for reimbursements through DMAS and VA
*  Versed in time management, attention to detail, adherence to HIPAA regulations

                                                                          PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE

R.N., At Home Care, Charlottesville, VA July 2011 - present.
R.N., Tassco II Home Health, Charlottesville, VA, 2009-2010
*  Assessed, enrolled, assigned ICD-9 codes for Medicaid-waivered home care recipients
*  Performed home visitation and aide supervision of Medicaid clients

R.N., Jefferson Area Board for Aging, Charlottesville, VA 1990-2009
*  Assessed, enrolled, assigned ICD-9 codes for Medicaid-waivered home care and adult day healthcare cllients
*  Provided case management of at-risk homebound elderly
*  Developed, implemented, revised Interdisciplinary Service Plans
*  Reviewed and updated Universal Assessment Instruments
*  Taught, certified, supervised CNAs and Medication Aides
*  Educated caregivers of clients suffering with memory loss and dementia
*  Participated in successful audits completed by DMAS, DSS, and the Veteran's Administration

                                                                      RELEVANT VOLUNTEER EXPERIENCE

Martha Jefferson Hospital, Central Billing Office, Charlottesville, VA, September 2010 - June 2011.

                                                                                      EDUCATION

Certificate program, National College
     ** CPC, AAPC certificate # 01148144
Bachelor of Science in Nursing, University of Virginia
     ** R.N. license # 0001078733


----------

